# HOLLYWOOD's SHOAL



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

On my trip to Oregon, I went to HOLLYWOOD's house Sat evening (before getting lost for 2 hrs trying to find it) to check out his badass shoal for the 2nd time. As a cool ass doode HOLLYWOOD is, he left me and the gf check out his shoal and take these badass pics. Only thing I forgot about was the pic of his TERNZ.









Here are pics of HOLLYWOOD's badass shoal first. Talk about badass tanks!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What can I say???


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Full tank pic


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

See the Geryi???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLY MOTHER OF PERAL................................


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

omg man , that makes me not feel so bad about puttin 12 in my 135


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Check out another pics of the Geryi and others


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Badass colors of his baby Terns!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ridiculous shoal!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Check out the Colors!!! They glow!!!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

good lord thats insane. My question is how high are the nitrates in that tank? And how many p's does he got in there?!!?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Outie said:


> good lord thats insane. My question is how high are the nitrates in that tank? And how many p's does he got in there?!!?


 Thats what i was thinking. What do you do for waterchanges hollywood? Holy moly batman! What an awsome tank o fish bro.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

where's the pic of hollywood himself?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

that mofo is fully loaded


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

god damn


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

That is one ludicrous shoal!!!
































I see HOLLYWOOD has added substrate since the last time I saw pics.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok that man has to be runin a sump or two , otherwise u would have to do like a gravel vac, +30% water change just to keep nitrates in check, probly like 2 times a week also ,

how many gallons?

how many fish?

i see that none of your fish even seem to have fin nips , y do u think this is???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Arnold...you are a fricken nut man!!!!!

I love it!!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

oh...my...god..... BEAUTIFUL


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

micus said:


> ok that man has to be runin a sump or two , otherwise u would have to do like a gravel vac, +30% water change just to keep nitrates in check, probly like 2 times a week also ,
> 
> how many gallons?
> 
> ...


 Actually he's running a huge sump.. practically half the size underneath the 135 gal tank. That was one of the things I also wanted to take pics of, but I was too damn hypnotized with seeing his shoal again. I forgot how many he has in the tank now, last time I remember (a yr ago) he had 12-15, but now looks like he has more. Most of his Ps dont have fin nips or scratches. His overstocking with Ps in a huge tank was the main reason why I followed his method... too many Ps, no room to claim territory, less fight and injury.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Awesome shoal!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Hollywood OWNZ us all.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

All I got to say is WOW!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That shoal is just ridiculous.


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

That is f*ing crazy but so f*ing tight!!!







Has he ever thought of upgrading to a bigger tank?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm speechless


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)




----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i got a 35 count in that tank







holy ship 35 p's!!!

what the f#@k does he feed them!!!!!!!

if you go by the 20 gallon per fish rule of thumb
he has about 29 too many















he showed us huh guys




























WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet jesus, that tank is quite something else...






















Those fish look flawless - absolutely remarkable!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow his shoal is amazing. I can't believe he can fit that many in there. The one red belly one the right in the 3rd pic has awesome coloration.

Joe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DOUBLE WOW ..
















I cant even talk right now ........









Words cannot describe...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Genin said:


> Wow his shoal is amazing. I can't believe he can fit that many in there. The one red belly one the right in the 3rd pic has awesome coloration.
> 
> Joe


 Those arent just reds.. there are RBs, Pirayas, Terns, Cariba, and 2 Geryis. All different sizes.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > Wow his shoal is amazing. I can't believe he can fit that many in there. The one red belly one the right in the 3rd pic has awesome coloration.
> ...


 hahahaha i know that. damn RhomZilla, you take me to be retarded? That's why I said the one red, as in not piraya or ternetzi or the geryi. I noticed them all and they all are amazing, I just thought that one red on the right in the third pic has great coloration.









Joe


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Black summuma Bitch. WOW!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Check out another pics of the Geryi and others


 Very Nice


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Simply Awesome


----------



## stinky (Feb 21, 2004)

nicee man.. das sum krazy stufff


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

so overcrowding aint so bad ...im gona start


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Honestly i have to say i'm very very envious...







!


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Holly crap!!!!!!!!!! That tank is crowded!!!!!!! Nice fish. is it really OK to crowd a tank that much though??


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

wowser...unbelievably isnsane.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

im speachless....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im surprised HOLLYWOOD hasnt posted in here yet. Wonder if he even knows.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

OH MY GODDD...damn....how many are there in the tank?...
I














to u sir







!!!!!!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Goooooooooooot DAAAAAMN!!!


----------



## antizero (Feb 12, 2004)

Not to revive a moderately old thread, but I've got some questions on that sweet setup!

How big is that tank?
Can you go into detail on the filtration?
Is that tank in a high-traffic area? If the fish get skittish, what do they do with nowhere to go?
Were they all put in the tank at once? How does a group that size react to newcomers?

Thanks to anyone who can answer those for me! Hollywood - that is the greatest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Damn where have I been!

Sorry for the delayed response

To answer your question:

- Its a 125 with a with a wet/dry built for 180 gal tank.
- to keep up on filtration I perform 2-3 20-30% water change a week. Gravel vacuum 1-2 times a week.

- Unfortunately nitrates are sky high only way to alleviate this is through frequent water changes.

- The tank is in my living room, they are skittish when the lights are turned off after being on for an extended period, or if you get too close to the tank.

- They were placed at various times. With newcomers I always ensure that they have been feed well and also a recent water change is performed prior to any tank addition.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the praises! But...................

To be honest there is a drawback to an overcrowded tank. I call it the domino effect. When one piranha is sick or catches a tranferrable illness then sveral will be affected. Just recently I lost 4 natts (3 from my breeding colony that were placed in the tank to rest). After further investigation I found that it was due to poor water quality. The ternetzi, piraya and caribe were not affected. Thats why I cant enough that you have to keep up on water quality in an overcrowded tank. Its vital to a healthy aquasystem.

On another note there is less space for deaths from fighting to occur. You more likely to get quick skirmishes and small nips than fatal bites, IMO.


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

wow my little fis got hard just lookin at it lol


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i think i'm being tempted to add more......hmmmm, but considering the drawbacks.....arrrrgggghhhh!!!!!

i envy you!!!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm the only who think overcrowded tank are sad and ugly








I think your fish are beautifull and look healty but they haven't space for swim in that tank !


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

memen said:


> I'm the only who think overcrowded tank are sad and ugly


Before you make remarks like this you need to make sure you dont keep the same.

Your sig shows the following:

My Piranha Collection :
Serrasalmus spilopleura gold / Serrasalmus Rhombeus 55g
*12 Pygocentrus nattereri 80 g*
8 Pygocentrus Caribe 115 g

Looks overcrowded to me! If your going to hide by the fact that they are small thats still no excuse!


----------



## triangularteeth (May 28, 2004)

woaaa








, awesome tank! how does he clean this tank ?


----------



## triangularteeth (May 28, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> memen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the only who think overcrowded tank are sad and ugly
> ...


 very correct !


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i think thats awesome............ what is the exact count though???


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

wow... makes me want to add 1 or 2 more to my 3 pygos in a 55 gallon... my three 3 inchers seem so lonely, haha


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

wow... makes me want to add 1 or 2 more to my 3 pygos in a 55 gallon... my three 3 inchers seem so lonely, haha


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

so jealous


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

holy sh*t that tank kicks ass, hey micus are you up to the challenge??


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Holy Moter of hell ... Ok .. now i call that a shoal! and a new computer desktop photo!


----------



## Big Red (Aug 23, 2003)

memen said:


> I'm the only who think overcrowded tank are sad and ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please dont take this as a flame, just a fact garnered by experience. Piranhas are one of the few fish that can cope and THRIVE in a crowded environment. Overcrowding is a regular condition that these fish have evolved to cope with.

My personal experiences have always been that P's get more aggressive towards conspecifics as their numbers decrease. They also become much more timid. I make it a point to keep at least 25 baby Ps in the "for sale" tank at all times as I have observed considerable aggression and cannibalism when the numbers gets below this. They also hide and are very hard to sell because of their timid behaviour when there are just a few of them in the tank.

A recent example is the severe aggression with my large P's after I sold 6 out of the shoal. Now that I restored the shoal to original numbers there is once again harmony, well as much harmony as can be possible in a P tank.

Hollywood made a good point about his warnings with overcrowded tanks. The fish THRIVE and behave exceptionally in an overcrowded environment, but if conditions go south it goes south very quickly. Just like over-crowded cities if a disease hits, you could be facing an epidemic. I believe Hollywood has redundant filter systems on his tank to help alleviate any crisis that could arise with his filtration. If I can remember correctly, last we spoke he was running 2 Emperor 400's along with a huge wet-dry.

There is nothing more Natural, Cool and Impressive as a crowd of Pygos, but do it only if you have the time to keep up with the maintenance. Hollywood is a true Piranha Freak and I know of no one more dedicated to P's than he is.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice Pics!







it's like playing where's waldo, i mean geri.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Lonald said:


> holy sh*t that tank kicks ass, hey micus are you up to the challenge??:laugh:


 lol hells no man 2 20-30% changes a week lol , dude, the changes i do now are enough work , lol not to mention the food, buhh , mind boggling.


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

damn! And i thought my 13 were crowded in my 120.

I do notice a difference in my fish with having more in there. They really are more aggressive and will take down anything.

I LIKE!


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

they all look like reds priya .and terns.


----------



## antizero (Feb 12, 2004)

Is an environment like that conducive to breeding? Or do they need a little more personal space?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

antizero said:


> Is an environment like that conducive to breeding? Or do they need a little more personal space?


 I dont believe so. However my first spawn occured in this tank. Back then there were only 11 reds.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

That is a lot of damn fish in a tank. I hope your tank dont catch a plaigue. I have 9 in a 180g and dont want any more in there. Scared of poor water quality and diseases. Nice shoal.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

He does a great job with keeping the water clean..


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

man that shoal.......its way to sweet














damn that is lovely


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I want it..


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I have goose bumps and a new wallpaper...damn that is sweet. I envy you... WOW. -ryan


----------

